# Тульские баяны



## Dmvlad (30 Янв 2016)

Много на форуме обсуждается разных баянов, но любителю или начинающему при сегодняшней ситуации не под силу покупать новый инструмент Итальянский либо АККО с Юпитерами, да и скажем так не нужны такие инструменты людям на первом этапе обучения, который может тянуться годами.  Много на форуме сломано копий по поводу качества Тульских инструментов, но все эти копья разбросаны по разным темам. Может эта тема поможет многим начинающим или продолжающим-)) определиться по относительно недорогому инструменту, получить ответы на свои вопросы.
 Тут недавно взял на недельку ТУЛУ401 начала 90-х годов погонять, скажу честно не впечатлился. Раньше слышал такие же Тулы где звук был намного лучше, тут же правая глухая настолько, что басы по громкости ее просто перебивают, лично мне не удобная постановка правой руки, единственное что понравилось это выборка...отличное звучание. Всвязи с этим  у меня есть вопрос к профи и думаю не только у меня. Неужели в Туле все настолько грустно и инструменты сделанные даже под заказ цельнопланочные типа "Ясной поляны" с выборкой или без таковой тоже не стоят никакого внимания? Неужели  остается искать такие концертные заказные трехрядные цельнопланочные 80-х за относительно недорого и с дальнейшим восстановлением7  Или же все таки можно продавить фабрику и сделать хороший инструмент с хорошим ответом и приличными голосами?


----------



## jem (31 Янв 2016)

Моё мнение таково,что лучше посетить саму фабрику и выбрать из нескольких инструментов то,что Вам будет по душе. Достойный экземпляр найти можно.


----------



## Dmvlad (31 Янв 2016)

Как бы помягче объяснить жителям околоМКАДья ?  Жизнь она есть и на Урале и за Уралом и даже на Сахалине и не у каждого в нашей стране есть возможность доехать скажем из Томска в Тулу, это минимум 40 тыс. на билеты и проезды впроголодь и все для того чтобы "чисто посмотреть" и выбрать инструмент, тем более есть ли гарантии успешной покупки?  Потому постоянно и возникают на этом форуме вопросы по выбору. Потому я и завел эту тему , озвучил вопросы в первом посте.


----------



## jem (31 Янв 2016)

Понимаю Вас.Но даже сами туляки рекомендуют приезжать к ним и выбирать из нескольких. Можно заказать и купить в интернет-магазине любую модель,и поближе к вашему дому. Но это "кот в мешке".Если бы качество их инструментов было на высоте,то и вопрос бы не подлежал обсуждению.Но повторюсь,что купить тульский хороший инструмент с нуля можно.


----------



## Dmvlad (31 Янв 2016)

Про интернет магазин в общем то и так всем понятно. А за пару раз слетать туда - сюда можно и б/у найти и доводить потихоньку...)) 
Вон в "Сибирском баяне" как раз один из таких заказных готовят к продаже за цену пару раз туда-сюда до Тулы слетать.

РS В общем спасибо хоть за такие ответы, любители и начинающие будут теперь знать какие Тульские инструменты и как выбрать благодаря этому форуму и данной теме -))


----------



## Dmvlad (3 Фев 2016)

Раз нет ответов, тогда попробую перефразировать вопрос. Стоят ли внимания любителей и учащихся концертные Тульские инструменты такие как БН-16, БН-24, БН-19, БН-17, БН-21 ? Плюсы и минусы новодельных  цельнопланочных инструментов, кроме отсутствия выборки, регистров и пяти рядов?


----------

